# Looking for agricultural scrap yard



## jejennings (Oct 11, 2011)

I have an old JD twine hay baler and a Massey Ferguson that I retired a decade ago and covered up with plastic. The JD is damaged but the Massey was working fine when I parked it, but some scrapper stole the top sheet metal. Can anyone suggest an agricultural scrap yard in Southern New Jersey that might take them. They both have useable parts (and I even have the parts needed to fix the JD) and I'd rather see them recycled than just hauled to a regular scrap yard.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You could always advertise them on craigslist and sell them a parts machines.


----------



## jejennings (Oct 11, 2011)

They are really old. The JD is a model 24 a the Massey is a model 40, and my area is not longer agricultural.... it's become suburbs. That's why I'm scrapping it. An ag yard would be best since there is a chance that they could sell parts for it. I just don't know where any are closer than Ohio.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You being in NJ, I can easily believe the closest ag scrap yard is in Ohio. My 2 cent opinion is that although these machines have sentimental value to you, they are only worth scrap iron price. The cost for you to haul these to Ohio or even say Lancaster or Maryland will more than wipe out what ever price premium you might get as parts machines. And because of their age, there is going to be a very small market for these. If you really want to avoid scrapping them , then I would try Ebay or Craigslist.


----------



## jejennings (Oct 11, 2011)

I agree with you and will start looking for someone with a flat bed that might give me a price break. So much agriculture has left South Jersey that I doubt there would be a local market for parts,


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Call these guys maybe. They sell used equipment, they may take your gear on consignment or give you some quick cash.
http://www.centraljerseyequipment.c...rsey-1986-Kubota-L235-[3454829]/#detailanchor


----------



## jejennings (Oct 11, 2011)

They are actually my John Deere dealer. They are not interested.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

bontai Joe said:


> If you really want to avoid scrapping them , then I would try Ebay or Craigslist.


I agree with bontai Joe -- at least try the two sites Joe has suggested, wont cost anything until you sell, ebay will and not sure about Craigslist, that way you would soon find out if there was any interest in the machinery and better still, they would have to come to you and that would mean no outlay on your part.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have a chat with TecumsehBriggs. He's a frequent flier here and a great contributor. I have a feeling he know a lot about that Craigslist stuff. I'm sure he could walk you through it. Just set the hours in which you want to do business, take cash and have some hillbilly with a banjo and a shotgun sittin' on yer porch when they buyer shows up!!


----------

